# One of Fridays Jobs



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Do they use a lot of steel conduit in the UK? My Australian electrician friend was surprised we use so much steel pipe.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Conduit is used quite a lot, but not as much as in the USA. Whenever I have been in the US I have notices the use of conduit where other types of enclosures or cable would be used here. What we don't use is the conduit with the fast fix set screw joints etc. All our conduit has threaded joints and couplers. The circuit above is a 3 core enclosed in a pvc covering. All 3 cores are then enclosed in a common pvc tube - then covered with a clear paper tape - then winding of steel armoured stands and finally covered with an outer sheath of PVC. Makes for a pretty sturdy cable for construction site use.


Frank


----------

